# What's So Special About Kyle?



## Felixnoscar (Jul 27, 2013)

What is it about Kyle that makes him worth so much? Besides nostalgia, why do people want him so badly? Just a random question.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 27, 2013)

He's really cool, nicely designed... his default clothes is a leather vest and white shirt. He's has a smug personality.

Nuff' said.


----------



## Felixnoscar (Jul 27, 2013)

Fair enough, my sister has him in her town and doesn't like him very much, because she thinks he is mean, but I've never thought the smug personality was even a little mean. I'm probably ranting at this point, so I'm done...


----------



## Wallytehcat (Jul 27, 2013)

Because he is a wolf.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 27, 2013)

People always freak out over wolves designs. Personally I think they're overrated >.<

But he is smug, and I think all the other wolves were cranky or snotty. And I like Skye because she is normal.


----------



## burnside (Jul 27, 2013)

bittermeat said:


> He's really cool, nicely designed... his default clothes is a leather vest and white shirt. He's has a smug personality.
> 
> Nuff' said.


This. ^

Also, he looks like a German Shepard-hyena mix and he has kind of a rocker style going on.


----------



## Felixnoscar (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't know what it is about my siblings' towns, they end up with such cool villagers as the base 5, like Kiki and Tangy.


----------



## BlooShroom (Jul 27, 2013)

He moved into my town and I didn't even know that so many people liked him, but I loved him right away! He's a wolf with a cool design,smug personality(now my favorite personality just above lazy),he's basically a little,fluffy,awesome rockstar!There's no way I'd give the little guy up.
Also, some people are just obsessed with all wolves for some reason, so that might be it


----------



## Pidjiken (Jul 27, 2013)

Felixnoscar said:


> What is it about Kyle that makes him worth so much? Besides nostalgia, why do people want him so badly? Just a random question.



+ he's a little harder to get than some due to not being obtainable right from the start.


----------



## Felixnoscar (Jul 27, 2013)

He was mistaken for a "Kylie" which my sister was so excited about. She still calls him that without realizing it, lol.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 27, 2013)

Many people enjoy wolves. I want Lobo more than Kyle but many players like his design and personality.


----------



## Saralie (Jul 27, 2013)

Aw man, wish I knew this. He was in my campsite earlier when I was going the reset trick. Should have picked him up to trade for Tangy or Bob


----------



## Mario. (Jul 27, 2013)

What i love about Kyle is when he dose the flourish dance when you talk to him


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 27, 2013)

I like the fact that he's a Striped Hyena. Although, I think he's a very common villager along with Hugh.


----------



## Erica (Jul 27, 2013)

He's like ombre- colored ^^  And an adorable wolf!


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jul 27, 2013)

Who?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 27, 2013)

What does nostalgia have to do with it? He's new to the AC world. You can't be nostalgic to something new.

Anyways, I like him because he's sexy and a total BA.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 27, 2013)

Whats so special about Whitney :s


----------

